# Abby



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your great loss of Abby. Reading your post I can see how amazing she was. I know you will always miss her and how hard is to lose such a special girl. Hugs to you.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

The one disadvantage of being the "owner" of a golden retriever is that they wrap themselves so completely around your heart. When they die, they tear such a hole in your existence. Living with Abby sounds like it was wonderful. I am sorry for your loss, but so very glad you had the opportunity to share your life with her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Abby.
I can tell from your words what a very special, wonderful girl she was and how much she was loved. 

It is so incredibly hard to say goodbye to them when it's their time, it's the ultimate gift of love and the most unselfish thing we can do for them even though it breaks out heart to be without them. 

I believe Abby is whole again as she was when she was young, she is running free and enjoying life with our Bridge kids that have gone before her. I know my boy was waiting for Abby when she arrived so he could show her around and introduce to her to the others. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a testament to a loving, committed owner and a perfect dog.

I'm so sorry she had to leave, but you clearly know you did the right thing for her and oh, how hard you worked to make her last years good ones. No one could do more.

Hemangio is a waking nightmare. We went through it with our Golden last spring and I have never dealt with anything so treacherous and deceitful--it's just pure evil.

I send my utmost sympathy and a hug and a wish for peace in your heart in the coming days.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful life you had together.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

They give us so much joy and when we have to say goodbye it hurts. She sounds like she was a great friend to all. I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Abby.. Hugs..


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Abby will always be a part of you... sounds like you gave her a wonderful life and she was a very lucky girl. I hope that you will allow yourself to grieve her loss, she was worth it. Wishing you peace and healing. When you are ready, we would love to see some photos and hear some of her best stories. It can help.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your girl Abby. 

I lost my Golden Boy last month and know how hard it is to let go and say good bye. You were a wonderful parent to Abby and she was so loved.

As others here comforted me - in time the pain of losing them does get easier. Every so slowly.

Thinking about you and please feel free to post a pic of your precious Abby.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so sorry. Abby was a very special girl. I hope you find some comfort in knowing how much she felt loved and cared for throughout her life.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss of Abby. You sure went the extra mile for your girl and I can see that you had an extra special bond with her - you both went through a lot together. May you find peace and comfort knowing she is no longer in pain or discomfort. RIP Abby.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your precious Abby. It sounds like you two were a grand partnership, and it's so darned hard to be the surviving partner. Wishing you peace as you learn to live without your girl's physical self; her spirit is tucked deeply in your heart.


----------



## cram501 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Writing it down was helpful. It is just amazing how a dog can wrap you around their paw.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cram*

Cram

Please email me the date that Abby crossed to the Rainbow Bridge and I will add her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List...

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Abby was the name of my first golden, so whenever I hear of another golden with that name, it always makes me smile.  Sounds like she was just as precious to you as my Abby was to me. 

It is so nice to be able to work from home when we love our dogs as much as we do. I lost my job at the end of July and my new job allows me to work from home. So blessed to have this time with Josie and get paid for it.  Glad you had your precious time with Abby, as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cram501*

Cram501

Never got your private message, because you have to have 15 posts in order to send a private message. Got your email and added Abby to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-17.html


----------



## Barney and Jennys Parents (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry, sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Abby, sending you comforting hugs at this time x


----------

